
Tesla’s Model 3 Already Has 325,000 Prospective Owners - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/08/business/teslas-model-3-already-has-325000-prospective-owners.html?ref=technology&_r=0
======
Someone
The interest rate is low, but getting an interest free $300+ million loan must
be a nice side-effect for Tesla.

------
pklausler
I wonder how many of these future owners plan to immediately resell their new
rides for a profit.

